# Cage fronts



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am after some cage fronts but need them:
Height: 151/2"
Length: 121/2"

Does anyone know where makes fronts to the size you want ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Don't go there...you're talking silly money.Make your cages fit the fronts not the other way round.Google Wades Cage Fronts (Notts) for the best fronts around.


----------



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think your correct mate i phoned a few places and its going to cost around £60 to do 12 cages which i thought was really pricey. Joinind the duram F.F.C.C. Next year so gettin all my stock upto top notch and paying that much for fronts wont help at all lol


----------

